# Pure work laptop required



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 1, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

INR 60K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
    Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
    Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

I need the laptop to be light. Screen size could be between 13-15 inch.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Work. Multi tasking is the priority. Multiple browsers Windows, Skype, Office documents, Programming Apps. Nothing heavy or gaming.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

No specific configuration is mind. 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: -
b. Dislike: -


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
    Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )

Screen resolution: Minimum Full HD as I'm used to 1440p display. If 1440p is available in my budget then better.
Battery backup: Highest possible.
GPU: Not required as it won't be a gaming laptop and my main desktop have a powerful gpu.
Purchase: I'm okay with purchasing imported products [without warranty] if I'm getting a significantly better configuration.
SSD: I have 2 spare SSDs with me. So, don't need a SSD in the config.


----------



## Sacchu (Nov 2, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> INR 60K
> 
> ...





you can go for CX62 7QL  i7 7th generation (Kabylake) version and is priced at Rs 53,990/-
It has got nVidia Geforce GTX 940MX, 2GB GDDR5, 15.6" FHD, Antiglare (1920*1080 eDP Vivd Color 94%), 4GB DDR4, 1TB SATA, Cooler boost technology for cooling and also supports Matrix display upto 2 external displays.

Here is the link for your reference
CX62 7QL | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide


----------



## manu_saraswat (Nov 2, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> INR 60K
> 
> ...


Well hate to say it.. But would u mind considering a MacBook air? 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sacchu said:


> you can go for CX62 7QL  i7 7th generation (Kabylake) version and is priced at Rs 53,990/-
> It has got nVidia Geforce GTX 940MX, 2GB GDDR5, 15.6" FHD, Antiglare (1920*1080 eDP Vivd Color 94%), 4GB DDR4, 1TB SATA, Cooler boost technology for cooling and also supports Matrix display upto 2 external displays.
> 
> Here is the link for your reference
> CX62 7QL | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide



Would you stop promoting MSI? I need something light weight and slim. 



manu_saraswat said:


> Well hate to say it.. But would u mind considering a MacBook air?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



There's no need to hate Apple. Macbook Air does fits my requirement well but the resolution is 1440x900 and an outdated processor. Feels like if Apple is going to discontinue the product this year. Any options from Windows camp?


----------



## manu_saraswat (Nov 3, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Would you stop promoting MSI? I need something light weight and slim.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need to hate Apple. Macbook Air does fits my requirement well but the resolution is 1440x900 and an outdated processor. Feels like if Apple is going to discontinue the product this year. Any options from Windows camp?


Well in Windows side the only 2 options I'm ready to consider rn are.. 
1- Dell Inspiron 5567-
Dell Ins 5567 (Core i7 7th Gen 7500U/8GB RAM/1TB HDD/4GB Graphics/Win 10) Gray - With pre-bundled office 2016 Buy Dell Ins 5567 (Core i7 7th Gen 7500U/8GB RAM/1TB HDD/4GB Graphics/Win 10) Gray - With pre-bundled office 2016 Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


2- Hp Pavilion 15 - Au 118tx- 
HP Pavilion 15-AU118TX (7th Gen CORE i7 7500U|8GB|1TB|4GB Graphics NVIDIA|Windows 10) Silver Buy HP Pavilion 15-AU118TX (7th Gen CORE i7 7500U|8GB|1TB|4GB Graphics NVIDIA|Windows 10) Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 3, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> Well in Windows side the only 2 options I'm ready to consider rn are..
> 1- Dell Inspiron 5567-
> Dell Ins 5567 (Core i7 7th Gen 7500U/8GB RAM/1TB HDD/4GB Graphics/Win 10) Gray - With pre-bundled office 2016 Buy Dell Ins 5567 (Core i7 7th Gen 7500U/8GB RAM/1TB HDD/4GB Graphics/Win 10) Gray - With pre-bundled office 2016 Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> ...



I'm not comfortable with the build quality of Inspiron series of Dell. Do you have any idea about the build quality of the HP lappy?


----------



## manu_saraswat (Nov 3, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I'm not comfortable with the build quality of Inspiron series of Dell. Do you have any idea about the build quality of the HP lappy?


They have a decent build quality.. Although if you really want build quality as well as lightweight and battery u might want to take a look at the Dell Xps series.. Their build quality is quite amazing plus I've always been quite satisfied with the after sales service provided by Dell 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Nov 4, 2016)

The XPS 13 series suits you perfectly I guess... But I don't think they are available in this budget

Take a look at this one Buy Asus TP301UA-C4018T 13.3-inch Laptop (Core i5-6200U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics), Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i was looking for Asus Zenbooks...instead found this one. Though if you can increase your budget take a look at those too.

If not this then I say go with Macbook Air


----------



## manu_saraswat (Nov 6, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> The XPS 13 series suits you perfectly I guess... But I don't think they are available in this budget
> 
> Take a look at this one Buy Asus TP301UA-C4018T 13.3-inch Laptop (Core i5-6200U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics), Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i was looking for Asus Zenbooks...instead found this one. Though if you can increase your budget take a look at those too.
> 
> If not this then I say go with Macbook Air


With that budget the options are fairly limited.. Macbook air seems to be like ur only option.. Especially on the thin, light, resolution and battery department 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------

